# Linking / Connecting Two Tanks without Drilling



## Kimrocks

I wanted to link 2 of my tanks together without drilling them - did a bit of research via Google and Youtube . . .

with a simple U PVC pipe, my two tanks are now linked/connected.

You just need to ensure the pipe is filled with water by submersing, covering and flipping them over - : ).

Pertricolas and Sterbais swim happily between the two tanks.

Both tanks can now share the benefits of the auto-drip and heaters from their respective sides.

Just want to share in case this is useful for others wanting to do the same -


----------



## shift

Very nice. Do they each have their own filter or is the inflow in one and outflow in the other?


----------



## kacairns

shift said:


> Very nice. Do they each have their own filter or is the inflow in one and outflow in the other?


Looks like each has a HOB filter from the pictures


----------



## Kimrocks

The PVC tube is not connected to anything. Either end becomes the inflow/outflow as it levels the water on both tanks.

They are not connected to anything.

I just cut 2 pieces of short PVC and glued them to angled joints to make a "U".

It actuallys works as I tested it by draining one tank, with the pipe - it looks from afar as if you are draining 2 tanks at the same time.

And similarly when you fill one tank - the pipe keeps both tanks water at the same level. Mimicking a single tank - if it makes sense.

The simplicity was what made it so intriguing.

The HOB has nothing to do with it - they are there because they have always been there.

The Egg crate tank cover had been trimmed around the HOB, so I could not just shift it as there would be a gaping opening - fishies may leap out from.

If you do a search on the web, you will see others use larger see-through pipes so that they can see their fishes moving from one tank to another.

As one of the blogger said, it is just simply amazing Physics in action - no electricity power needed at all.

Try it as a little experiment - should cost you no more than $5-8 bucks and takes 5-10 mins at most once you have everything needed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onefishtwofish

cool idea...very helpful. I have 2 acrylics I wanted to join together but was advised it would be very hard to get the drilling precise enough. this is cool. how long did it take for the fish to realize they had a tunnel now????


----------



## Kimrocks

Took the petricolas around 20 minutes before one wandered in. They must have felt water movement and followed through.

The pipe just have to be lower than where the lowest level you want the water level in the tank to go - to keep siphon going.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kimrocks

See-Through 4-6 inch pipes running across the tops of tanks would be cool.


----------



## onefishtwofish

yes. awhile back on c/l someone was selling some clear tubes like that. I was going to get some then remeberered how hard the drilling would have been so i didn't get them. grrrr


----------



## Vancitycam

That's pretty sweet! Now I'm thinking daisy chain a bunch of nanos or grow out tanks and just wc the one lol. Thank for the post.


----------



## Bobsidd

Could you use this technique to set up a breeder and fry tank? The water parameters would be the same. Same temperature. Just scoop out the fry and pop them into the other tank or tanks. You could even link tanks to a single canister filter, right? Inflow on one tank, out flow on the other and let the PVC connector work it's magic. Am I missing something here or should that work?

Thanks for sharing this, Kimrocks!


----------



## Kimrocks

Some sites I stumbled on -

Bio-Elite Aquarium Water-Bridge
Note: Instead of Mounting on the Tank, I had seen a site where the guy just strapped the pipe over the 2 tanks on a rack above the tanks.

Two tanks connected together ... - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community

You can use square tubes -
Fish Bridge Connects Two Aquariums; if Only Fish Were Smart Enough to Use it

This is a bit more complex - same concept - 
Three Aquariums Connected with Fish Bridges - YouTube

Other interesting little projects - 
22 Unusual and Creative Aquariums | Bored Panda

Possible Supplier for See-Through Pipes - 
Possible Supplier for See-Through Pipes - http://www.sdplastics.com/newproducts.html


----------



## Kimrocks

Bobsidd said:


> Could you use this technique to set up a breeder and fry tank? The water parameters would be the same. Same temperature. Just scoop out the fry and pop them into the other tank or tanks. You could even link tanks to a single canister filter, right? Inflow on one tank, out flow on the other and let the PVC connector work it's magic. Am I missing something here or should that work?
> 
> Thanks for sharing this, Kimrocks!


Only 1 way to find out - : ) - it should work.

Cheers,
Kim


----------



## charles

It works for you now as you have 1 filter per tank. 

In order for it to work using 1 filter for both tanks, you have to have a canister filter. You need to create a constant height of water differences of both tanks to cause water running through the U-tube. It works when you lower or higher the water. But other than that, the water stays still in the u-tube.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> It works for you now as you have 1 filter per tank.
> 
> In order for it to work using 1 filter for both tanks, you have to have a canister filter. You need to create a constant height of water differences of both tanks to cause water running through the U-tube. It works when you lower or higher the water. But other than that, the water stays still in the u-tube.


Yes, as Charles said, you need a hydraulic head difference to move the water between the tanks. This can be achieved by using a canister intake on one tank and outlet on the other tank. In any other scenario that I could think of, the water levels would equalize and the water would not between the tanks. The ions will, so ammonia, O2, etc. will move, but purely by osmotic pressure. There would likely be a temperature, ionic, O2, CO2, and other gradient between the 2 tanks because once the tanks are equal, then the movement would stop. So the tank with the HOB will have water movement and gas exchange, and the other tank would not.


----------

